# Threat Knowledge Group (in relation to ISIS research)



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone familiar with this organization?  I know I have heard of Dr. Gorka, but cannot recall how or why.  This document is pretty extensive but I'd be interested to hear what the more informed on this board think about it before I put too much into it.

Thanks -

http://threatknowledge.org/wp-..._The-ISIS-Threat.pdf

Want to see who's been arrested in your state for supporting ISIS?

ISIS: The Domestic Threat


----------



## policemedic (Nov 29, 2015)

Dr. Gorka is a high-level consultant to USSOCOM, amongst other things.  Some of his articles are mandatory reading in my Master's program.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 29, 2015)

I found it interesting the two were in Columbus MS. The largest employer of the area is Columbus AFB, MS. I began running Middle Eastern threat exercises there in the mid '80's; and now, there they are.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 2, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...This document is pretty extensive but I'd be interested to hear what the more informed on this board think about it before I put too much into it...


 

I don't know how "informed" I am but I read it and agree with everything in it. Of the 8-billion people on this rock there are plenty of disaffected and suicidal fucks who'd jump at the chance to belong to an organization that allows it's members to rape, kill and plunder. Even dirtbags want to be loved and respected by somebody...no telling how far they'd go to get a little respect.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. I started reading it last night. Fuck ISIS.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Dr. Gorka is well-versed and respected in his field.  At times I find his political views to be a bit aggressive but I do not believe it negatively colors his analysis.  He's a regular contributor on Fox News, speaks at SOF units and courses often.

For another viewpoint, start reading stuff from the Institute for the Study of War (ISW), especially by their research director, Jessica Lewis McFate.  She coined the term "state-breaker" for ISIL and her analysis is on point.


----------



## Brill (Dec 10, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> For another viewpoint, start reading stuff from the Institute for the Study of War (ISW), especially by their research director, Jessica Lewis McFate.  She coined the term "state-breaker" for ISIL and her analysis is on point.



Ok, this sold me and more eloquently stated than "this is fucking stupid" input to my superiors:

"Driving ISIS from a city translates neither to defeating a respective ISIS wilayat, nor to the elimination of ISIS military presence in a particular area. Putting pressure on ISIS in one city at a time will only cause it to shift, rather than to experience durable loss.

Unless ISIS is cleared as comprehensively as its predecessor was in 2006-2008, ISIS’s military disposition across Iraq and Syria will likely endure, even expanding, allowing ISIS to regroup and renew its campaign to retake cities continuously."

'ISIS is a state-breaker' — here's the Islamic State's strategy for the rest of 2015 - Business Insider


----------

